# Gourds



## craftyfarmgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

I started painting last years gourd crop. I make bird houses and hopefully will sell them at a local garden shop this year. Anyone else gourd around?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes.
I raise some snake, louffa, dipper, bushel gourds, and some mixed.
Love the vines and blooms. I have done some carving, wood burning, and painting.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I just placed my first gourd order with Baker Creek so I can hopefully get into this. I read an article in Backwoods Home and decided that it looked like fun. If my plants do well, I'll be trying to find a woodburning kit and other gourd decorating things, lol.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I've grown a few gourds, hope to make them into reenacting canteens this spring.


----------

